# Super RS



## TheJettaGuy86 (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

hell yes!!!! so clean


----------



## Euro Hooligan (Nov 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

daddy likes


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Euro Hooligan)*








Wow man







Absolutely insane


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Out of control. Clean


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I just jizzed in my pants!


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_I just jizzed in my pants!

tmi...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4

car looks sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

got them from memoryfab huh. Daniel told me about your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (J-13)*

unbelievable job...the tuck debate has just been decided


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (acetate909)*

Looks insane. Great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (uniblack20)*

nicely done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

looks sooo legit dude!! only car to pull off supers so far. any plans for them?


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

FASHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Super RS (TheJettaGuy86)*

Wow, man







Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is your air setup BTW?


----------



## TheJettaGuy86 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Super RS (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_Wow, man







Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is your air setup BTW?
 
This is windsorvr 's MK5 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4202161


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Super RS (TheJettaGuy86)*

Damm that looks good. fully polish those bitches and call it done.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Your car is nothing short of gorgeous. Great work, love the rs's and the all around clean look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

I literally said holy **** out loud


----------



## ineedacorrado (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

Faack yeaa , made me cry a little , too bad i can't afford that look.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Soooooo clean


----------



## 1-OF-4K (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (L.I.VW13)*

What are the specs on these wheels?
18's or 19's?
et's
etc.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (1-OF-4K)*

Delicious


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

super clean


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

wow, ridiculously nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

damn hella clean


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car looks good, but whats in it?


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Best example of Super RS's ive seen in a LONG time!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car looks good, but whats in it?

His other thread says he's on the HPS competition stuff.


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

thanks for the words everyone, as stated earlier its on hps competition series bags. 5 gallon tank, 480 viar, easy street managment, and some valves built into aluminun blocks (not sure of the brand or the correct terminology). 
and memory fab is the shizzle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cool guys and i recommend them to anyone looking for dope wheels
unfortunateley the axle is hitting the unibody. im already notched but after i put on these wheels it gave me more room to spin the bags down. after doing so we ran into clearance problems. gonna get that taken care of soon and get the fronts another 1/4-3/8 inch lower. driver side tucks at the moment but not the passenger. yo can tell in the pics




_Modified by windsorvr at 6:54 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Damn...beautiful.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (windsorvr)*

looks legit, props


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

wow gorgous car man!


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Lblizzie)*

sex for sure! those wheels look amazing on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

pretty much my favorite mkV now


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

my new favorite MKV







.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

^^^^^^^right
Those wheels are too hot! The car looks phenominal also, I just wanna put ball bearings on the roof just to watch them roll down the car its so smooth and clean!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

no words to describe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SgregVanliewC (Jun 5, 2007)

i must say...your car is the sickest car i have seen in some time now.....congrats


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

I didnt like Mk5's until now!


----------



## ThipN (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

Yummy!


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (ThipN)*

soo cleann. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

omfg.. that is pretty


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

O.M.G.
Whose car?


----------



## Kauz (Aug 28, 2006)

Damn that looks hard!


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_O.M.G.
Whose car?

that would be me. thanks for the comments everyone, means a lot. i think im finally happy with the way my car looks


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (windsorvr)*

so simple but yet soooo much seksss in those pics


----------



## Breezo (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_my new favorite MKV







.

i gotta agree!!!
plain and the windsorvr pretty much take the cake for cleanest and baddest bagged MKVs.










_Modified by PuToA4 at 4:33 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (PuToA4)*

found a few pics floating around...


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (windsorvr)*

That first picture is sick. Perfect angle to show off your car's stance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volksr3218t (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Super RS (TheJettaGuy86)*

SIIIIIICCKKKK


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_










do you have higher resolution of this one, i want it as my wallpaper.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

that **** is sick yo ...


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

hi res?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Perfection!


----------



## Kauz (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Here's two that I took at the meet. Geez...this car is sweeeet in person!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Kauz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kauz* »_Here's two that I took at the meet. Geez...this car is sweeeet in person! 



wow, those are some awesome pics, thanks! the front end is going to get painted again soon, it needs it (crappy bodyshops http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )...lotsa rock chips. cant wait to get the front even lower!
unfortunateley i dont even have a camera so i have no hi res of anything


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Very nice sir!


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Loving it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*

man this car makes me want to switch the jetta front end to the rabbit front. this car is amazing looking


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (redvwgti)*


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

looks hella good


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Super RS (TheJettaGuy86)*

sick


----------



## 23fadeaway (Mar 20, 2009)

17's or 18s?


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (23fadeaway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *23fadeaway* »_17's or 18s?

Super RS are 18"

absolutely top notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well done


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_
Super RS are 18"

absolutely top notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well done









thanks,should get new pics soon. got re-notched, lowered it some more and now the front tucks rim. unibody now sits on the tierods, im sure theyre now holding me up now


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mother of God that thing is amazing


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: (bbkid43)*

WHO IS YOUR DADDY AND WHAT DOES HE DO?!


----------



## ondaflr88 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*

that ish is hottt my new fav http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThipN (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: Super RS (TheJettaGuy86)*

I want your wheels.


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Super RS (ThipN)*


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Super RS (windsorvr)*

talk about sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Super RS (96Mk36)*

****ing sick dude


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Super RS (windsorvr)*

why man? in my opinion it looked better before with all one color,but maybe its just the picture.


----------



## mk2vrdrvr (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Super RS (Rat4Life)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

